# Corn Cob Stems



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

So I was surfing the web a couple of months ago and happened upon a site for a pipe maker/repairer. He was also selling lucite corn cob (different colors and sizes) stems instead of those crap plastic ones. I've tried to google it and I can't seem to find the place again. 

Anyone know anything?


----------



## pomorider (Nov 14, 2009)

Is this what you are looking for?: 'Forever' Stems


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Bingo, thanks Tiger.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

I wonder, how is the fit n finish of these stems vs stems that can be bought on J.H. Lowe Lucite Bits ? For the $ they charge for them I would hope they are a perfect fit.


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

I have absolutely zero complaints about the fit and finish of Dave Walkers Forever Stems. I have about five or six including a churchwarden stem. However, I only own one lucite as all the rest are vulcanite.


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

shannensmall said:


> I wonder, how is the fit n finish of these stems vs stems that can be bought on J.H. Lowe Lucite Bits ? For the $ they charge for them I would hope they are a perfect fit.


It looks like you'd have to turn them down to fit, right? Still, it might be worth experimenting with. Sure wish I wouldn't have sold my lathe.

The "Forever Stem" I have is the nose warmer. Very comfortable bit but they are a bit pricey. Still, when you consider that folks spend $50.00 on up for briars, maybe $25.00 for a stem that should last "forever" and can be switched among many MM cobs isn't all that bad of a deal. I have a bit of trouble getting used to the idea of a $25 stem for a $5-8 cob, though, and have an interest in experimenting with something like the stems featured in the link.

The MM "Danish" bits are more comfortable that the smaller mouthpiece stem that came on my Legend. With some heat shrink, the Danish stems are pretty comfortable. At 25 cents and because of their universal fit, I think they're a pretty good value. With the low cost plastic stems, I don't have to worry about oxidation like I did with vulcanite at least and, if I break one, it's no big deal.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Bob is right, you would have to custom fit the Lowe stems to your cobs. When you consider that Walker's stems hand made the price really isn't that bad.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

WyoBob said:


> It looks like you'd have to turn them down to fit, right? Still, it might be worth experimenting with. Sure wish I wouldn't have sold my lathe.
> I have a bit of trouble getting used to the idea of a $25 stem for a $5-8 cob, though, and have an interest in experimenting with something like the stems featured in the link.


If you are asking if the ones I linked need to be turned down, yes they do. I also agree with you on the 25 bucks for a stem on a 5 dollar cob, but like I said, if the fit is perfect I could possibly be persuaded in getting a few. I'm especially interested in the churchwarden stem. One of my only complaints about my cobs and why I love my McArthur so much, is how warm/hot the smoke is. A longer stem would def help with this problem.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

shannensmall said:


> If you are asking if the ones I linked need to be turned down, yes they do. I also agree with you on the 25 bucks for a stem on a 5 dollar cob, but like I said, if the fit is perfect I could possibly be persuaded in getting a few.


Well, if you want a Churchwarden stem, that's another one, but you only need one for the unfiltered cobs and one for the filtered cobs, interchanging the bowls like with with a Falcon.


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

shannensmall said:


> If you are asking if the ones I linked need to be turned down, yes they do. I also agree with you on the 25 bucks for a stem on a 5 dollar cob, but like I said, if the fit is perfect I could possibly be persuaded in getting a few. I'm especially interested in the churchwarden stem. One of my only complaints about my cobs and why I love my McArthur so much, is how warm/hot the smoke is. A longer stem would def help with this problem.


We should probably look at it another way, Shannen. A $25.00 dollar stem on a $6-8.00 dollar cob is a pretty low cost smoker. You can spend 2-5 times that on a briar or meer and not have near the quality of smoke you can get out of a cob. Being able to switch a Forever Stem from cob to cob is a decided advantage. Lots of "bang for the buck".

I've not had the hot smoke problem with my cobs, though my natural's seem to smoke a bit cooler. I mainly smoke va/vapers in the naturals and English/Balkan in the finished cobs.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Agreed on the cost aspect.

The heat is a funny thing. It not enough to cause bite, but my Generals and my Great Danes all have "warm" smoke. My short Pete smokes cooler than those.


----------

